# Komischer Vorfall beim Gewitter



## schneemaus (6. Juni 2011)

Heiho!

Also heute Nacht ist hier wieder was passiert, was jetzt schon drei Mal hier passiert ist. Hat angefangen zu gewittern, alles kein Problem, ich hab mich sogar gefreut, dass es mal ein bisschen abkühlt. Wollte eigentlich nen Film im TV gucken, der hatte aber wegen dem Gewitter kein Signal. Hab ihn an gelassen und mir zur Überbrückung ein Buch geschnappt. Alles gut, ich sitze in meinem Zimmer, Nachttischlampe an, es grummelt draußen, blitzt mal, also alles in bester Ordnung.

Auf einmal klickt es (wie bei nem Stromausfall halt), mein Fernseher geht aus, meine Nachttischlampe geht einmal aus und wieder an, draußen gehen die Straßenlaternen aus. Allerdings kommt direkt danach ein Schrei wie von einer Frau, als wär es fast direkt neben mir.
Das war nun schon das dritte Mal, dass so ein "Frauenschrei" direkt auf das Ausfallen der Straßenlaternen folgt, obwohl niemand auf der Straße war (hab vom Balkon aus geguckt), der einzige Nachbar, den ich hören würde, ein Mann ist und sicherlich nicht so schreit, wenn er sich erschrickt und sich das wirklich so angehört hat, als würde jemand direkt neben mir oder vor der Tür (die Balkontür war übrigens noch offen) schreien.
Einmal war es sogar so, dass innerhalb von ca. 20 Minuten zweimal die Straßenbeleuchtung ausfiel (geht nach fünf Minuten immer wieder an) und auch beide Male direkt danach dieser Schrei kam. Und zweimal so erschrecken ist doch wirklich höchst unwahrscheinlich, oder?

Bevor mich jetzt jemand für verrückt erklärt: Einmal hat ne Freundin das mitbekommen und sich übelst erschrocken, einmal mein Vater. Ich konnte auch erstmal nicht einschlafen, weil ich durch diesen "Schrei" übelst erschrocken bin und erstmal wieder wach war.

Kann das irgendwie mit der Elektrik zusammenhängen, dass irgendwelche Geräusche entstehen, die wie ein Schrei klingen, vielleicht beim Blitzableiter oder so? oO Hab davon wirklich keine Ahnung, aber gegooglet hab ich schon und nix gefunden.

So, nun freu ich mich auf die Erklärungsversuche =)

PS: Heute Nacht hat übrigens direkt danach mein Telefon mit unbekannter Nummer angerufen (ca. 10 Sekunden nach dem Ausfall). Bin erstmal nicht dran gegangen, weil ich mir vorkam wie in einem schlechten Horrorfilm  Schlussendlich war's mein Vater, den ich hätte töten können in dem Moment


----------



## Linija (6. Juni 2011)

Oh Gott 

Ich glaub ich wär gestorben! 
Das mit dem ausgehen der Geräte hatte ich auch schon einmal- da ist ein Blitz direkt neben 
unserem Haus eingeschlagen - zack Fernseher aus, PC startet sich neu, Licht aus etc.
Da hat dann wohl der Überspannungsschutz gegriffen. 

Das ganze hat dermaßen geknallt - wirklich extrem Laut (eigentlich mit nix zu verlgeichen
was ich bis jetzt gehört habe).

Vielleicht ist sowas ähnliches auch bei dir zu Haus passiert.
Wie hat sich der Srei denn angehört?Wars ein durchgehender Schrei, oder war da ne Pause drin?^^


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juni 2011)

Ich geb auch zu, dass ich mich nicht wenig in Panik geraten bin, aus meinem Zimmer raus ins Wohnzimmer, alle Lichter an, ne Freundin angerufen, von der ich wusste, sie ist noch wach, schlussendlich hab ich den Hund erstmal in mein Zimmer geschickt, damit der anschlägt, falls da was "Böses" is. Ist dann doch nicht so lustig, wie man sich das vorstellt, wenn man alleine zu Hause ist.

Der Schrei hatte keine Pause, hat sich in etwa so angehört, als hätte n Mädel in nem schlechten Horrorfilm bei nem Blitz den bösen Killer gesehn


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Juni 2011)

Sehr komisch.
Ich würde mich aber freuen wenn beim nächsten Gewitter, und wenn du zuhause bist, einfach eine Audioaufnahme laufen lassen würdest.
(auf ´nem Handy oder was auch immer)

Würd ich gern mal hören, wenn es wieder kommen sollte.

Heute soll es ja noch gewittern.
Vielleicht kommt ja was rum. 

Wir erschaffen dann ein neues MeMe.


So ein Schrei in etwa?
Ersten paar Sekunden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MmoRXIk7Zbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht hast du einfach eine Nachbarin, die gerne schreit? Apropos Nachbar, hast du zu deinen einen guten Draht? Würde da mal anfragen, ob die eine Idee haben.


----------



## Lari (6. Juni 2011)

Ich tippe darauf, dass ziemlich nahe bei dir Blitze eingeschlagen sind, was auch die kurzzeitigen Stromausfälle erklären würde.
Aber das hättest du bestimmt auch erwähnt  Naja, egal, weiter im Text...

Ich hab es selbst bisher einmal erlebt, dass sehr sehr nah ein Blitz eingeschlagen ist, schätzungsweise 100 Meter entfernt. Und auch da haben sich Leute erschrocken und geschrien, vornehmlich Frauen. So ein naher Einschlag ist schon ziemlich übel, auch vom "Oho!"-Effekt her 

Aber mach doch nächstes mal einfach eine Tonaufnahme, bestimmt interessant zu hören


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht wohnt ja doch eine Frau in der Nähe und du weißt es halt nicht... und die hat dann geschrien.

Vielleicht ist es aber auch ein Geräuscht, dass aufgrund eines Blitzeinschlags produziert wurde und sich einfach in der Situation nur wie ein Schrei angehört hat, in Wirklichkeit aber keiner war. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juni 2011)

Ich wohn in nem Kaff mit gut 500 Einwohnern - ich weiß, wer in meiner Nähe wohnt 

Mein Nachbar auf der einen Seite hat das vermutlich in seinem Suff nicht mitbekommen (Alkoholiker), auf der anderen Seite wohnen fast taube Rentner, gegenüber die waren nicht zu Hause, weil da kein Auto stand. Deswegen glaube ich ja nicht dran, dass das ein Nachbar war.

Hatte eher die Hoffnung, jemand hat das mal erlebt oder hat eine simple, physikalische Erklärung dafür, die mir leider verwehrt bleibt, da ich eine Physikniete bin


----------



## orkman (6. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Heute Nacht hat übrigens direkt danach mein Telefon mit unbekannter Nummer angerufen (ca. 10 Sekunden nach dem Ausfall). Bin erstmal nicht dran gegangen, weil ich mir vorkam wie in einem schlechten Horrorfilm  Schlussendlich war's mein Vater, den ich hätte töten können in dem Moment



lol lol epic  gruesse an deinen vater ^^ er hat nen fan club xD

zum thread : xfactor , unglaubliche geschichten ... spass beiseite ... hmm vllt is es wenn der blitz in den blitzableiter einschlaegt dehnt sich das material ja aus weils heiss wurde und durch die kaelte wieder zusammenzieht ... diese hypothese habe ich 0 ueberlegt ... falls was dranfalsch ist hafte ich nicht dafuer

oder halt die luft die sich so erwaermt hat und ne art " schrei" loslaesst


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich wohn in nem Kaff mit gut 500 Einwohnern - ich weiß, wer in meiner Nähe wohnt
> 
> Mein Nachbar auf der einen Seite hat das vermutlich in seinem Suff nicht mitbekommen (Alkoholiker), auf der anderen Seite wohnen fast taube Rentner, gegenüber die waren nicht zu Hause, weil da kein Auto stand. Deswegen glaube ich ja nicht dran, dass das ein Nachbar war.
> 
> Hatte eher die Hoffnung, jemand hat das mal erlebt oder hat eine simple, physikalische Erklärung dafür, die mir leider verwehrt bleibt, da ich eine Physikniete bin



Naja, so eine Ferndiagnose nur anhand eines Schreis ist schon schwierig. 
Wenn mans nicht selbst erlebt hat, kann mans das unmöglich raten. Selbst wenn man dabei war, ist es schwierig im nachhinein herumzuphilosophieren, also kann man eigentlich nur raten, dass du es das nächste mal auf Tonband aufnimmst oder so. ^^


----------



## Davatar (6. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So, nun freu ich mich auf die Erklärungsversuche =)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDZBgHBHQT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vielleicht treibt ein Mörder in Eurer Nachbarschaft sein Unwesen, der gerne Frauen foltert nette Geschenke macht, drum auch die Strassenlaternen-Ausfälle?


----------



## Linija (6. Juni 2011)

Ne Teslaspule erzeugt ja durchaus auch sehr hohe Töne, die sich
eventuell nach einem Schrei anhören können.
Ich frag heute Abend mal meinen Schwiegervater - der ist Physiker... vllt hat der
ja ne Idee.

Aber wir wissen ja seit den Simpsons, dass sich Männer wie Mädchen anhören können =P





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tb8t25ePTlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich nun noch in der Schule wäre, hätte ich meinen alten Physiklehrer gefragt. Der konnte alles so toll erklären, dass sogar ich ne 1 abstauben konnte =) Danke für's Fragen schonmal ^^

Wenn's hier das nächste mal gewittert, werd ich mal ne Aufnahme starten, vielleicht kommt was bei rum. Aber versprechen kann ich nix


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2011)

X Factor? Wer braucht das denn noch?

Wir haben doch Galileo Mystery:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber die Geschichte klingt echt wie aus einen Horror-B-Movie brrr <<


----------



## Tilbie (6. Juni 2011)

Könnte irgend ein Elektrisches Gerät sein das nach dem Stromausfall wieder hochfährt.

@Davatar LOL


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2v_TGNgUXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wäre mein letzter Vorschlag richtig "schrille Geräusche".


----------



## orkman (6. Juni 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> ...



da hoert sich nix besonders nach nem schrei an ^^ und dann noch ... dann muesste doch jmd son teil gebaut haben oder ?^^


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2011)

Fast schon selbst Schuld wer Elektrogeräte während eines Gewitters laufen lässt... Nicht wundern wenn sie wegen Überspannung plötzlich mal kaputt sind.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Juni 2011)

Kann doch sein das eine Dame bei jemanden zu Besuch ist die angst vor Gewitter hat.
(Musst mal meine Schwester hören wenn nen Blitz in der Nähe einschlägt. :>)

Kommt das schreien denn immer im gleichen Abstand zum Stronausfall?


Ich mag ja Blitze vorallem wenn sie nebeneinem einschlagen. :>
Liegt wohl daran dass als ich 10 war mal nen Blitz ins Blech vor meinem Fenster eingeschlagen ist.
Alter schwede war das laut. :>

(Um mal etwas Offtopic einzubringen  )



> Arosk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fast schon selbst Schuld wer Elektrogeräte während eines Gewitters laufen lässt... Nicht wundern wenn sie wegen Überspannung plötzlich mal kaputt sind.
> ...


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Fast schon selbst Schuld wer Elektrogeräte während eines Gewitters laufen lässt... Nicht wundern wenn sie wegen Überspannung plötzlich mal kaputt sind.



hausratversicherung zahlt in sonem fall. daher kein thema.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2011)

Wird dir jetzt zwar nicht viel helfen... aber bei mir war gestern am spâten Abend bis in die Nacht auch ein mächtiges Gewitter, der Strom war mehrmals kurz weg aber von einem Schrei war weit und breit nichts zu hören. 

Tippe auf eine Frau die bei dir im Haus, wahrscheinlich im Schlafzimmer, kurz nach einem Gewitter ermordet wurde und jetzt bei jedem Gewitter umhergeistert... der Fall ist selbstverständlich ungeklärt.

*Gruselmelodie spiel*


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2011)

Die zahlt wirklich für die Dummheit von sich selbst? ^^


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So, nun freu ich mich auf die Erklärungsversuche =)




steht dein haus auf einem uralten friedhof?


----------



## orkman (6. Juni 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> steht dein haus auf einem uralten friedhof?



nur halloween freaks unterwegs ?^^


----------



## Alterac123 (6. Juni 2011)

1. War der Schrei durchgehend von der Lautstärke so wie " Hilfe da ist wer böses!" oder eher so wie wenn sie schreit und im Schrei sie ein Messer in den Bauch bekommt und dadurch lauter schreit?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2011)

Hm so ein Geräusch kann auch durch den Blitz selber erzeugt werden.
Habs mal in ner Reportage auf Arte gesehen. Zum Zwecke der Forschung hat man Messröhren mit Kabel verbunden und diese Kabel mit einem Leiter in die Luft gefeuert um den Blitz kontrolliert einschlagen zu lassen.
Beim Einschlag erklang dann ein Geräusch das sich verdächtig nach einem Schrei anhörte.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juni 2011)

Vll hat eine Frau im Dorf ja eine zur Befriedigung gedachte Penisnachbildung, 
welche sie statt mit Batterien mit einem Adapter, den sie in die Steckdose steckt,
betreibt, und wenn der Blitz dann einschlägt ists vll so heftig, dass sie schreit...


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Vll hat eine Frau im Dorf ja eine zur Befriedigung gedachte Penisnachbildung,
> welche sie statt mit Batterien mit einem Adapter, den sie in die Steckdose steckt,
> betreibt, und wenn der Blitz dann einschlägt ists vll so heftig, dass sie schreit...



Ohne Worte.


----------



## Soramac (6. Juni 2011)

Kann auch ein Geist sein, weil es gibt welche und die laden sich ja auch irgendwie durch Strom und son Quatsch da auf und wenn das ein unruhiger Geist ist, kann das schon sein, dass der oder die mal paar Toene von sich gibt :b


----------



## Alterac123 (6. Juni 2011)

Oder kann auch sein, es sind Mädchen im Alter von ca. 15 jahren, die tuen auch immer auf pussy und schreien was geht.


----------



## orkman (6. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Vll hat eine Frau im Dorf ja eine zur Befriedigung gedachte Penisnachbildung,
> welche sie statt mit Batterien mit einem Adapter, den sie in die Steckdose steckt,
> betreibt, und wenn der Blitz dann einschlägt ists vll so heftig, dass sie schreit...



epic ... muss mir das gerade vorstellen wie dat ding ploetzlich uberlaedt und schneller als nen mixer vibriert xD

wenn du ne frau siehst die wund ist und breitbeinig da geht dann is der fall geloest


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ohne Worte.


Aber Hauptsache +1 oder wie ;>

Ausserdem nachdem hier schon Geister und Morde kamen (was das unwahrscheinlichste ist, weil es ja schon öfters vorkam und in einem 500 Seelen Dorf würde man schon relativ schnell eine abnehmende Bevölkerungszahl wahrnehmen *g*) sollte man mit allem rechnen :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

> Aber Hauptsache +1 oder wie ;>



Genau das dachte ich auch.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ohne Worte.



Naja, es ist nicht logisch, als Mord und Geister. Von daher... 

Auch wenn die Idee einfach nur... ich möchte es mal kranken nennen, ist.


----------



## Makorus1 (6. Juni 2011)

Mein PC lässt schon so immer einen kleinen Knabenschrei raus, wenn er hochfährt.
Ich will nicht wissen, wie er klingt, wenn er durch ein Gewitter durcheinander kommt


----------



## Grushdak (6. Juni 2011)

Es gibt schon seltsame Geräusche bei gewissen extremen Witterungsbedingungen.
So habe ich eben gelesen, daß jemand Autobahngeräusche vernahm -> Hagelunwetter - Villingen.

Und etwas kann ich mich noch an damalig Hitzegewitter in Berlin errinnern.
Blieben die Wolken schwarz, waren ausgefranst und dahinter wurde es geblich - gab's fast 100%ig was Heftiges mit Hagel.
Auch erinnere ich mich wage, als kleines Kind mal nen Kugelblitz gesehen zu haben.
Es war unheimlich und auch mit komischen geräuschen (schwer beschreibbar).
Was hatte ich ne Angst ... bei dem Gewitter (da gab's auch 'ne Stichflamme aus der Küchensteckdose).

Aber wie gesagt, es gibt die verschiedensten Geräusche, in solchen Situationen. 

greetz


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juni 2011)

Es wird mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit der Blitz selber gewesen sein der die Geräusche gemacht hat oder eben als Folge des Einschlags...

Aber ja, sowas kann schon sehr erschrecken...


----------



## Neritia (7. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nur dass z.B. mein PC wenn ich ihn hochfahre ziemlich seltsame geräusche von sich gibt..scheint wohl an irgendnehm stromteil zu liegen ich kann das nicht genau sagen...

aber es soll ja auch so dinge geben wie das geräte bei ziemlicher überspannung "schreien" kA selbst hab ichs noch nie gehört ... vlt sollt ich mal meinen pc ne zusatzdosis geben und dann mal hier berichten was passiert...wobei .... neeee lieber doch ned....

strom kann geräusche erzeugen soviel steht fest...die frage ist nur immer wie das zustande kommt (ich bin auch kein ass in physik ) also das kann schon sein und so ein gewitter is ja ne ziemliche entladung würd ich jz mal frech behaupten...

also ich glaub eher nicht an geister oder sonstiges glaub eher auch dass es ein einfaches nebenprodukt von dem luftschnitt oder so is... man glaubt gar ned was alles auf unserer welt seltsame töne hervorbringen kann xD


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juni 2011)

naja unsere akws sind runtergefahren da gibts öfters jetzt stromspitzen besonders in kleinen städten und dörfern die keine schutz vor sowas haben


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

An meinem PC kann es definitiv nicht liegen. Der war zu dem Zeitpunkt aus und die Steckerleiste, an der er hängt, ebenfalls. Dass es an meinen Elektrogeräten liegt, glaub ich nicht wirklich - als das das erste Mal passiert ist, gingen auch nur die Straßenlaternen aus, nicht der Strom bei uns zu Hause.

Nein, in unserem Haus wurde niemand ermordet und auch nicht in unserem Dorf - sowas würde dann doch fix die Runde machen 

Vielleicht sollte ich noch hinzufügen, dass das kein ewig langer Schrei war, sondern mehr ein Aufschrei - aber eben so laut, dass ich dachte, jemand steht neben mir oder auf meinem Balkon, zu dem die Tür ja noch offen war, weil ich dachte: "Geil, Gewitter, es kühlt mal ab!"


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> nur halloween freaks unterwegs ?^^




das ist poltergeist,du noob


----------



## Linija (7. Juni 2011)

Sooo ich habe gestern Abend mal nachgefragt.

Mein Schwigervater meinte, dass es bei Blitzeinschlägen durchaus
zu Geräuschen kommen kann, die sich nach Schreien oder nach Pfeifen anhören können.
Liegt wohl an der Ausdehnung des Gegenstandes in den der Blitz einschlägt.

Das wäre also wirklich eine mögliche Erklärung ! =)


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

Dankeschön, das klingt doch gut. Vermutlich ist der Blitz dann einfach in ne Laterne in der Nähe eingeschlagen und deswegen kam dieser "Schrei", der sich auch nicht nach "Erschrecken", sondern nach blankem Entsetzen und Angst angehört hat.

So, Galileo Mystery kann mich mal, das buffed-Forum ist besser!


----------



## xdave78 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube es war einfach ganz weas Anderes, als ein Schrei. Was genau weiss ich nicht..aber es gibt da zig Optionen, ich meine Katzen in der "Brunftzeit" klingen ja auch wie schreiende Babies (gruselig). Sicher war es irgend ein Gerät oder so.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

Das Problem ist gelöst, meinem Vater ist wieder eingefallen, was das war. Wir haben einen Luftablassbehälter an der Heizung, der die Luft (hab auch nicht so wirklich verstanden, wieso) bei einem Stromausfall schlagartig ablässt - und das hört sich an, als würde eine Frau schreien, in einer wirklich netten Lautstärke. Da das natürlich direkt unter mir war (im Keller eben) hat sich das nicht nur so angehört, als wäre es in meiner direkten Nähe, es WAR in meiner direkten Nähe.


----------

